# Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung



## rainthanner (8. März 2008)

Hallo, 

guckt euch mal das Bild an: 

Foto 



Maße: 3m x 4m 
Dachhöhe ca. 1m
Mit klarer Gewächshausfolie bespannt. 

Ist es denkbar, dass diese Konstruktion schwimmt? 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,

da bin ich mir sogar ziemlich sicher. 

... es sein denn du füllst die Rohre mit Beton. 


Die Idee werde ich glaube ich mal für den nächsten Winter im Kopf behalten ... hoffe ich.


----------



## toschbaer (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,
 Super Idee :shock   

So ähnlich möchte ich es auch haben.
Ich werde das Flies nehmen, mit dem wir die Erdbeeren oder Kartofeln verfrühen!
Wird wohl voll krass aussehen aber ...:crazy

MfG
Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Frank, 

so hatte ich mir es vorgestellt: 

Foto 

Blau wären in meinem Fall dann die Teichbälle an den Rändern. 




Gruß Rainer


----------



## SUI JIN (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,

die Idee ist gut, ob es hält, tja, Versuch macht klug, ich denke Du musst es einfach versuchen.
Drücke Dir die Daumen das es funktioniert.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## koimen (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer 

Die Idee find ich als erstes  spontan Super.

Der Auftrieb der PVC-Verrohrung sollte es auch nicht absinken lassen.....weiss aber auch nicht wie tief die Rohre einsinken ins Wasser.

Was aber die Fragen sind an dieser Idee; 
1. Wieviel Wärmeverlust hast Du dadurch....die Klarsichtfolie als Luftpolster in der Nacht ist sicher schlecher als die jetzige Abdeckung. Bei Tag und Sonne findet dafür eine leichte Aufheizung statt.....
2. Was ist der Vorteil an dieser Idee....Die Ästhetik?... Die Kois haben mehr natürliches Licht?....

Hatte auch schon Gedanken gemacht in dieser Hinsicht....alles abdecken über dem Wasser liegend und mit einer Heizung ein aufgewärmtes Luftpolster schaffen.....hehehe....was ist schlussendlich teurer ein Gebläse  oder eine Wasseraufheizung.....


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Man könnte ja sogar noch ganz einfach eine "Revisionsklappe" mit einbauen ...  

So in etwa: (hoffe, ich durfte mir deine Zeichnung mal "ausborgen")  
 

@ Kari,

aber eines verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz:
Mit einer Abdeckung habe ich mehr Wärmeverlust? 
Ich dachte, dadurch "speichere" ich die Wärme und verhindere das Zufrieren.


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,

mir ist noch was eingefallen.
Nimm wenn möglich kein KG Rohr. Das ist auf Dauer weder UV Stabil, noch ist es frostsicher.
Außerdem ist HT-Rohr leichter und auch günstiger.


----------



## rainthanner (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Also ich denke auch, dass es schwimmt. 


Auch verstehe ich Kari sehr wohl. 
Er meint im Vergleich mit meiner jetzigen Abdeckung.
Sicherlich kann man vor allem nachts noch etwas zuheizen, aber die Energie der Sonne unter einem solchen Foliendach ist groß. 

Wenn mir nichts besseres einfällt, werde ich es im nächsten Herbst versuchen. 

Nächstes Problem an der Sache: 
Wie befestigt man die Folie an den Rohren? 
Welche Folie sollte man verwenden? 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (8. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Zum befestigen könnte man sich ein paar schmale Aluleisten besorgen und die Folie damit zwischen dem Alu Profil und dem Rohr mit Alu Popnieten befestigen ... 

Oder vllt. besser mit Blechschrauben? Dann könnte man es lösen und wiederverwenden.

Als Folie würde ich Luftpolsterfolie nehmen.


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Moin Rainer!

Was Du alles so vorhast...

Schau doch mal, was ich gefunden habe, da findest Du UV-stabile Luftpolsterfolie *und *entsprechende Befestigungsteile mit Kleber für die Folie. Die machen auch Längenzuschnitte.
Die Befestigungselemente sollten jedoch auf einer glatten Fläche montiert werden - die Rohre sind zwar glatt aber auch rund., vielleicht ginge das jedoch mit genügend Kleber, der die Rundung etwas ausgleicht. 

Die Idee von Frank mit den Aluleisten finde ich gut, wie *die* aber an den Rohren befestigt werden sollen,  . 
Wie hattest Du Dir das denn gedacht, Frank?


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo,

mit der Befestigung, das müsste doch in etwas so klappen ... oder nicht?


----------



## Olli.P (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hi Leute,


Hmm,    


Also kleben würde ich da nix.

Denn wohin das ganze über die Saison???

Denn 3x4m ist doch schon recht groß oder?? Und wenn das dann 2x in der Größenordnung gebaut wird..... 

Dann müsste ja noch 'ne Halle/Garage Mieten für den Sommer.. 

Oder haste soviel Platz das des so Aufgebaut lagern kannst Rainer???

Da gefällt mir die Version von Frank schon 3x besser. 
Nur würde ich die Aluleisten mehr zur Seite anbringen, nich dass sich da irgendwo Wasser oder Schnee unten ansammeln kann
Und wenn man die Löcher dementsprechend klein vorbohrt, müsste das trotzdem mit Edelstahl-Karosserie/Blechschrauben dicht sein


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hi, 

man könnte unter die Aluleiste noch ein Dichtungsband kleben - sone Art Tesa Fenstermoll o. ä., Hauptsache nur einseitig klebend.
Dann dürfte es mit Wasser, Schnee und Eis kein Prob mehr geben.  

Für Karosserie- bzw. Blechschrauben und ähnliche ist vorbohren unbedingt Pflicht! Es gibt Tabellen, aus denen abzuleiten ist, wie groß für die entsprechende Schraube vorgebohrt werden muss.

Will man sich dies sparen, läuft man Gefahr, das das HT - Rohr beim einschrauben reißt. :? 

Auch sogenannte "Bohrschrauben" würde ich nicht empfehlen - kann gutgehen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## simon (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

hallo 
meiner meinung nach sollte man erstmal klären ob die gestelle dauerhaft oder nur zeitweise zusammen bleiben.weil wenn es immer zerlegt wird über sommer wird die abdichtung beim schrauben nicht wirklich besser mit der zeit.
gruss simon


----------



## Frank (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Darum ja Karo- oder Blechschrauben.
Bei denen ist das "Gewinde" etwas stärker ausgebildet. Die kann man schon ein paarmal ein- uns ausschrauben.


----------



## rainthanner (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Die Skizze ist prima. 

Ich konnte mir unter der Aluleisten-Befestigung nichts vorstellen. Jetzt schon und so sollte es auch funktionieren.  

Diese Luftpolsterfolien halten etwa 2-3 Winter, dann sind sie i.d.R. fertig und porös. Auch dies wäre o.k., man kann ja recht einfach eine neue aufspannen. 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (9. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

hallo
guter gedanke rainer. 
die uv.. spielt meiner meinung nach nicht so die rolle.
sind ja nur 3-4 monate und dann haben wir in dieser zeit nur wenige sonnentage.
mir gefallen aber alle ideen bezüglich der befestigung der folie nicht besonders, weil es ja zerlegbar sein sollte.
da muß es doch was besseres geben. 
habe aber auch zur zeit keinerlei andere ideen. 
vielleicht kommt ja noch was von dem ein oder anderen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## newman71 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo ! Ich will ja keine "Spassbremse" sein !!.... 
... aber da ich beruflich sehr viel mit PVC- HT-,PP-,PE- und
allen möglichen anderen Leitungen zu tun habe muss ich sagen,
dass es einige der gezeichneten, notwendigen Formstücke
für die Konstruktion (noch) nicht gibt .
Gerade dieses Doppel-T-Strück für die Dachkonstruktion.
und mit seitlich gebogenen Anschlüssen gibts das schon gar
nicht! Da müssten dann jeweils links und rechts Bögen drauf.

Ansonsten find ich die Idee prinzipiell gut! 

Uwe


----------



## Silverstorm (10. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Wäre es wärmetechnisch nicht eventuell besser, wenn man schwarze Folie verwendet? Klare Folie dann nur teilweise, damit Licht einfallen kann....

Ansonsten tip top die Idee...


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

hallo

so würde es gehen, rainer 

 

schuldest mir ein  


gruß
jürgen


----------



## Olli.P (23. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hi Rainer, 



wie weit bist mit deiner Abdeckung???

Hast du schon was zusammengesteckt??

Ich denke mal das du bei der Spannweite noch ein paar Spannseile im unteren Bereich brauchen wirst, von wegen Schneelast und so..... 

Ansonsten wird die Abdekung sicherlich über kurz oder lang in die Knie gehen:__ nase 

Ungefähr so:


----------



## Gartenträumer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer
Ich finde deine Idee auch super allerdings wie ist es mit Wind? Du bekommst ja eine recht gute Segelfläche. Willst du die Abdeckung fixieren ?Mit Spannseilen oder sowas? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden, es soll doch ein Steildach werden? Dann noch diese eine Frage. Was hälst du von Silofolie? 
Oder wie ist es wenn du einen Schwimmrahmen machst und darauf mit Profilen Doppelstegplatten leicht gewölbt befestigst. In der Art einer Lichtkuppel(Kuppeldach). Bringt doch einen Menge Vorteile ,weniger Platz bei Einlagern,bessere Isolierung, fast keine Windangriffsfläche,Licht und Einsicht in deinen Teich.
Na war eben nur so ein Gedankenfurz
Gruß Jürgen

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## rainthanner (24. März 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Olli, 

bei uns ist noch mit Styrodur und Bällen abgedeckt. 
Die Gedanken sind also erst für den kommenden Herbst. 






			
				Gartenträumer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Rainer
> Ich finde deine Idee auch super allerdings wie ist es mit Wind? Du bekommst ja eine recht gute Segelfläche. Willst du die Abdeckung fixieren ?Mit Spannseilen oder sowas?


Hallo Jürgen, 
alle Seiten sollten ja recht flach werden, um dem Wind nicht so große Angriffsfläche zu bieten. Trotzdem muss man natürlich anbinden. 




> Was hälst du von Silofolie?


Wäre denkbar, aber gibt es Silofolie nicht nur in schwarz und in weiß? 




> Oder wie ist es wenn du einen Schwimmrahmen machst und darauf mit Profilen Doppelstegplatten leicht gewölbt befestigst. In der Art einer Lichtkuppel(Kuppeldach). Bringt doch einen Menge Vorteile ,weniger Platz bei Einlagern,bessere Isolierung, fast keine Windangriffsfläche,Licht und Einsicht in deinen Teich.


Die Konstruktion um mit Doppelstegplatten abdichten zu können, scheint mir weit teuerer und aufwendiger zu sein. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (11. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo, 

ich werde das demnächst tatsächlich in Angriff nehmen. 
 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo, 

Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir noch die Art, wie man die Folie (Gewächshausfolie) an den Rohren befestigt. 
Mit der oben genannte Lösung mit Klemmschiene (die schmalen Schienen aufgeschraubt) gefällt mir nicht wirklich, weil: 
Ich möchte nur ungern in die später schwimmenden Rohre bohren. Große Katastrophe, wenn sie absaufen.   
Und ich möchte jegliche Verletzungsgefahr der Fische ausschließen. 

Frage an die Allgemeinheit: 
Was haltet ihr von der Möglichkeit, die Folie unten an den Rohren mit doppelseitigem Klebeband anzukleben? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

hi


> Frage an die Allgemeinheit:
> Was haltet ihr von der Möglichkeit, die Folie unten an den Rohren mit doppelseitigem Klebeband anzukleben?



:shock  gar nix

ich mache mir auch mal gedanken darüber, dauert aber, bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

du könntest die folie mit so einem Gürteldinglocher lochen und dann diese Nieten einsetzten (vielleicht rosten die ja nicht... ansonsten die Löcher mit Panzerband  verstärken) dadurch würde die Folie nicht einreißen, danach könntest du sie mit Kabelbindern an den Rohren befestigen.


----------



## Klausile (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

Hallo Leute,

die Idee mit dieser Art schwimmendem Gewächshaus gefällt mir sehr gut.
Wenn man eine gute Qualität Luftpolsterfolie verwendet, kann man am unteren Rand Ösen einschlagen (an dieser Stelle am besten die Folie doppelt nehmen und mit kleinen Stücken Gewebeband verstärken)
Dann sollten Kabelbinder zur Befestigung reichen. Ich denke nicht das es wirklich sinnvoll wäre alles Luftdicht zu machen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung*

hi 

va-schrauben zum befestigen wäre doch ne gute lösung. 
einfach reindrehen, wird gut fest und bleibt luftdicht. die innere spitze stört da ja nicht. 
da wir aber j akeine 1000 stück reindrehen wollen, bräuchte man noch schienen oder leisten.


----------



## rainthanner (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Schritt 1 war 



das Gerüst aus KG DN100 und HT DN50 Formstücken: 





Foto 





Ach ja - schwimmen tut´s, aber die ganze Angelegenheit wird nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## toschbaer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,
die unteren 100er Rohre mit PU Schaum ausschäumen( wasserdichter PU- Schaum; der graue) nartürlich nicht die Muffen; diese ölst Du mit Speiseöl ein  ; da Du das Gerüst wieder auseinander bauen willst.
Als Befestigung der Noppenfolie würde ich die Aluglasdachprofildichtungen, die etwa 7cm breit sind nehmen und darauf eine 2,5 x 5 Dachlatte schrauben.
UND VIEL GLÜCK!!! (und alles ohne Gewähr... = Lieblingssmiley)

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## rainthanner (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Friedhelm, 


das mit dem Schaum hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. 
Viel wird da im Frühjahr nicht zerlegt. Nur die 50er Rohre raus und ab - hinters Haus.  


Für die Befestigung der Folie hat unser Herbi aus dem Forum eine geniale Idee. Ich glaub`, da werdet ihr staunen, 


......wenn das tatsächlich funktioniert.  



Nächste Woche kommt die Folie, dann geht es weiter. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## firehunter (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Habe ich irgendwas nicht verstanden? Wozu soll das genau gut sein?
Als Laubschutz ist es meiner Ansicht nach nicht verwendbar, denn das Gestell schwimmt auf dem Wasser und das Laub würde doch an den Flächen nach unten ins Wasser rutschen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

hi


> die unteren 100er Rohre mit PU Schaum ausschäumen(



warum soll er die asschäumen, die rohre sind doch luftdicht?


----------



## toschbaer (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Jürgen,
mit den Jahren wird bestimmt mal ein Loch in der unteren Konstruktion entstehen und dann    

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## jochen (19. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi,

also das die HT Rohre kaputt gehen, glaube ich kaum,

ich habe mal etwa vor 10 Jahren Wasserballtore für unsere Jugendgruppe (natürlich nicht für die Bundesliga... ) aus 70 er HT gebaut,
die werden sicherlich mehr beansprucht als die Abdeckung von Rainer,
die Dinger halten und schwimmen immer noch, ohne Bauschaum,
ich finde das wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## rainthanner (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



			
				firehunter schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu soll das genau gut sein?


 
Hallo Carsten, 

der Sinn soll letztliche sein, im Winter tagsüber die Wärmeenergie der Sonne auf das Teichwasser zu bringen. Wie auch im Gewächshaus. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

nachgereicht: 

Foto 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## koimen (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer

Das mit dem Gewächsehaus ist mir auch in den Kopf gestiegen....zusätzlich könntest innen in der Überdachung auch noch 4/5 mit den transparenten PVC-Bällen auffüllen.....dann wird in der Nacht die gewonnene Energie noch zusätzlich aufgespart.

Geht aber wieder auf die Kosten des Betrachters.....finde die Idee auf alle Fälle super und bin echt am Überlegen ob ich es kopieren soll.......haste ja kein Patent angemeldet wegen allfälligen Geltungsansprüchen......

PS; ab wann deckst du ca. ab......WT/ oder allgemeine Wetterlage?


----------



## rainthanner (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, 

so, heute kan nun die Gewächshausfolie und die erste der beiden Abdeckungen schwimmt jetzt. 

Foto 

Die Art der Folienbefestigung ist auf Herbis Mist gewachsen und hat sich als supertauglich erwiesen. 


Foto 



Ein Bild gibt es dann noch, wenn beide Teile auf dem Wasser schwimmen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

hi
rohr aufsägen und als klammer benutzen.


besser gehts kaum, gute idee 

vergiss nicht das schiff gut zu befestigen rainer, die segel haben große angriffläche für den wind,

nicht das deine haus beim nächsten sturm, ein doppeldach bekommt.


----------



## rainthanner (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, 


das zweite Dach ist nun fertig und gewässert. 

So bleibt das jetzt, bis es richtig kalt wird und dann wird der Rest noch mit drei Lagen unserer Teichbälle aufgefüllt. 

Foto 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Brigitte (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,
ich habe deine Abeckkonstruktion interessiert verfolgt, da ich für mein Seerosenbecken auch eine Abdeckung konstruieren möchte. Mein Becken ist allerdings rund und es sind keine Fische drin.
Kann man die Rohre auch zu einem Kreis schliessen? und dann irgendwie eine Kuppel darüber bauen? Was für Rohre sind das? Gibt es die im Baumarkt?
Meine Abdeckung muss nicht auf dem Wasser schwimmen, ich könnte die Streben auch rund um das Becken in den Boden rammen. So in der Art eines Folientunnels, nur sind die immer rechteckig und haben nicht die nötige Spannweite.
Hat vielleicht irgendwer eine gute Idee?
Gruss Brigitte


----------



## firehunter (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Ganz rund dürfte schwierig werden. Das sind KG oder KT Rohre aus dem Baumarkt. Da gibt es, soweit ich weiß, nur gerade Stücke und Winkel (15°, 30°, 45° 67° und 89°). Als Ansatz wäre sowas wie ein 8-Eck. Je mehr Ecken desto schwieriger dürfte auch eine ordentliche Bespannung mit Folie sein.


----------



## Brigitte (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo,
ich habe die Lösung für meine Abdeckung gefunden. In die Mitte des Beckens zwei Hohlziegel, zur Befestigung von drei Stangen auf denen ein runder Staudenhalter montiert ist, ca 120cm hoch. Darüber habe ich eine runde, durchsichtige Gartentisch Abdeckung gestülpt. ( für runden Gartentisch und 6 Stühle) Am Rand des Beckens sind halbrunde Staudenhalter unter der Folie in den Boden gerammt, damit sie nicht in das Becken hineinhängt. An vier Seiten ist die Abdeckung mit langen Haken, durch die vorhandenen Oesen, im Boden befestigt, damit sie bei Wind nicht davongeweht wird. Das ganze sieht aus wie ein spitzes Zelt.

Den ersten Schnee, 30cm und sehr nass, hat das ganze schon schadlos überstanden. Wenn es noch kälter wird kann ich noch eine Noppenfolie darüberlegen zur besseren Isolation.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



> Den ersten Schnee


Bitte nicht dieses Wort verwenden. 



Ansonsten  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Brigitte (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Das Wort an sich schreckt mich nicht, aber die Masse der nassen Flocken die in einer Nacht fielen war gewaltig. Ich habe Besenbewaffnet im Morgengrauen meine Immergrünen von der schweren Last befreit, die __ Kamelien lagen flach am Boden. Alles gerettet! Seither ist es wieder sonnig mit Morgennebel und für die Jahrezeit recht warm. Die Seerosen unter der Abdeckung sehen immer noch prächtig aus.

Gruss Brigitte


----------



## herbi (15. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Brigitte,..

kannst du vielleicht ein Foto nachreichen,...? ...büde...:beeten 
Deine Konstruktion klingt sehr interessant,...!


----------



## Brigitte (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Immer wenn ich fotografieren will ist der Akku leer.


----------



## Brigitte (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

So sieht das aus:
einmal offen und einmal geschlossen


----------



## herbi (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus @ all,....

ich klick mich hier mal ein,....

Und stelle auch mal meine Winterabdeckung 2009/2010 vor,....!
Hoffe das ist in Ordnung, wenn nicht dann bitte einen eigenen Thread machen 

Ich fang mal an mit der Teichabdeckung, diese besteht aus einer 8cm dicke Perimeter Duo Isolierung ( ähnelt dem Styropor) was man bis 3 mtr. unter der Erde verbauen kann,....! Laut Hersteller kann die Isolierung mit dem Grundwasser in berührung kommen,....und ist Wasserabweisend !
Die eigentliche Isolierung werde ich dann erst im späten Herbst raufmachen,...
Sicht - und Lichtfenster werden aus Doppelstegplatten noch nachträglich eingefräst! Der Rest was noch überbleibt wird mit PE- Bällen ausgefüllt,....!

*So nun die Fotos: 1 Teil ( Vorbereitungen im Herbst)*

   

*Frage:

Was soll ich mit der Pflanzinsel machen?
Ausschneiden ( und PE- Bälle drauf oder mit der Isolierung abdecken?)*


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi Herbi,

, auf die Perimeterplatten würde ich aber noch mit etwas beschwerden damit die nicht wechfliegen und die Pflanzeninsel in nen Mörtelkübel und dann in den Keller stellen ?


----------



## herbi (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus Ralf,...

danke für den Tipp mit dem beschweren der Platten ,...

Dachlatten dürften reichen  Oder?

Mit Pflanzinsel in einen Mörtelkübel,.... die hat 1,20m Durchmesser!?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi Herbi,


ich würde keine Dachlatten nehmen, die sind meistens imprägniert und durch Regen kommt dann evtl. was in den Teich. Vielleicht irgendwas anderes unimprägniertes das aber auch mehrere Wintereinflüsse übersteht oder eben ein paar leichte, ganz dünne aber großflächige Betonplatten ?

Da die Pflanzeninsel so groß ist, würd ich nen aufblasbares Kinderschwimmbecken das etwas größer im Durchmesser ist nehmen, und dort auch einen gewissen Anteil an Teichwasser reinmachen - Voraussetzung ist natürlich das Du mit der Hilfe deiner Kumpels auch die Pflanzeninsel durch deine Kellertür bekommst


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> ich würde keine Dachlatten nehmen, die sind meistens imprägniert



Meistens aber nicht immer 
Der freundliche Holzverkäufer hat Dachlatten auch in unimprägniert stets am Lager  Hält zwar dann nicht so lange, ist aber ja auch nicht so teuer.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## herbi (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus ,...

stimme dir zu,....!

Da aber meine Iso einen Falz hat gehe ich davon aus das ich keine Latten brauche,...!

Und wenn ja sind sie schnell drauf gemacht,...!


----------



## herbi (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus,...

so meine Teichabdeckung ist auch drauf,...!


----------



## showa hk (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Rainer,

bin neu hier und im Umgang mit Foren nicht so fit. Aber ich probiere es mal. )

Gibt es zu deiner Abdeckung einen Rückblick fürs Jahr 2008/2009 im Bezug auf

-Temperaturverlauf im Teich
-Schnee-/ Sturmfestigkeit
 benutzt du es wieder???

Ich hoffe es sind nicht zu viele Fragen auf einmal.


----------



## rainthanner (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, 
kannst getrost so verwenden. 
Die Abdeckung war auch im langen Winter 2008/9 absolut prima. 
Leider hatte ich kein bisschen Platz sie über den Sommer zu lagern und musste sie komplett zerlegen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## showa hk (20. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Guten morgen Rainer.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

P.s. hatten uns schon mal bei Edi beim "kucken" getroffen!


----------



## marja (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so, heute kan nun die Gewächshausfolie und die erste der beiden Abdeckungen schwimmt jetzt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer

wie funktioniert das mit der Folie festmachen? Das Rohr aufschneiden und als Klammer benutzen? Geht es da nicht unter dann das Rohr, irgendwie kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Was rechnet man ungefähr für 1 Meter außenrohr und 1 Meter Innenrohr?

LG Marja


----------



## herbi (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus Marja ,...

wie du auf dem Foto erkennen könntest ist eine Manschette aus einem anderen Rohr gefertigt worden,...das dann über die Folie und dem "Hauptrohr" gestülpt wird,...!

Um die Manschette herzustellen,...nimmst du einfach Reststücke eines 100er Rohres und entfernst durch schlitzen der Länge nach einen Teil des Rohres,....!


----------



## marja (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

danke dir Herbi

die Idee ist wirklich gut, so ähnlich habe ich es mir vorgestellt und werde es sicherlich 2010/2011 auch machen. Alternativ habe ich mir auch überlegt, es müßte ja auch theoretisch Styroplatten gehen, die man so ausschneidet das man einen Rand hat und das Loch in der Mitte überzieht man mit so einer Plane.

Aber ich glaube da habe ich dann zuviel Restmüll. Was denkst du mit welchen kosten ist man bei solch eine Konstruktion (Rohre/Plane) ? Habe absolut keine Ahnung was 100er Rohre (Rand) und ein Rohr für innen durchschn. kosten. Nur mal so übern Daum gepeilt, wenn es geht ;-)

Danke sagt Marja


----------



## herbi (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Servus Marja,...

über die Kosten wird sich Rainer äussern,denke ich,...! Da ich pers. eine andere Abdeckung bevorzuge,...!

Aber allgemein die Rohre sind bezahlbar denke mal grob geschätzt nen Hunderter! Weis nicht,...!


----------



## rainthanner (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



marja schrieb:


> danke dir Herbi
> 
> die Idee ist wirklich gut,


 
die kam ja schließlich vom Herbi. 

Auch mit dem Hunderter liegt er in etwa richtig. Je Abdeckung natürlich.


----------



## marja (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

das ist o.k. danke euch beiden. 

Bin schon so gespannt ob die Fischis noch da sind, nach diesem Winter. War ja der erst mit einem Teich und Fische, habe auch immer drauf geachtet, das zumindest ein freies Loch ist. Über Nacht war es mal wieder leicht zugefroren, da selbst die Sprudler das nicht bei den Minusgraden schaffen, aber am nächsten Morgen gleich wieder aufgetaut mit heißem Wasser.

LG Marja


----------



## herbi (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



> aber am nächsten Morgen gleich wieder aufgetaut mit heißem Wasser.





Bitte berichte weiter,...:beten


----------



## marja (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

das mache ich aufjedenfall. Oh ich bin so gespannt, das erste Mal Fische im Teich über den Winter, ohjeh. Am liebsten würde ich ja den Schnee runterfegen, aber der hat ja noch eine isolierende Wirkung, oder? Habe mir heute schonmal einen Teichheizer, doch mal zugelegt. Habe ich in einem anderen Thread bereits geschrieben. Mal schauen ob es was bringt. Mit einem Wasserkocher das Eis zu schmelzen ist ja wahnsinn. 

Und der Vorbesitzer sagte mir noch, das den Fischen den Winter nichts ausmacht, ja vielleicht die letzten Winter, aber der, der ist schon krass. Naja wer seine Kois mit Bananne und Eier füttert (ich war es nicht) bei mir bekommen sie nur gesundes im Sommer ;-), das war der Vorbesitzer.

Ich möchte natürlich nicht auf die Kosten der Fische die richtige und optmialste Winterabdeckung finden. Aber ich bin optimistisch. Wie lange denkt ihr muß man noch warten. Bis Ende Februar? 

LG Marja


----------



## Bine (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo zusammen 
auf der Suche nach eine Idee für unseren Teich teil abzudecken, bin ich hier drüber gestolpert .
Um den ganzen Teich abzudecken ist der Teich bei uns etwas zu groß aber wie sieht es aus wenn ich nur einen Teil abdecken möchte wo ich die Störe und Koi dann weiterfüttern kann ? 
Oder geht das nur über die ganze Fläche ?

@Reiner , 
wie sieht es mit der Stabilität bei Schneelast aus ? Rutscht der Schnee einfach runter ?
Wir sind nicht jeden Tag im Garten am Teich weil er nicht hinter unserer Wohnung liegt , also müsste es so sein das ich sicher sein kann das Schnee alleine Runter rutscht und ich nicht hinterher nach dem Gestell tauchen muss wenn es abgesoffen ist 

Super Idee Herbi oder soll ich besser Daniel Düsentrieb sagen


----------



## Frankia (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Die Art der Folienbefestigung ist auf Herbis Mist gewachsen und hat sich als supertauglich erwiesen.



Hallo Rainer, 

und wo finde ich diese "Art von Folienbefestigung"........oder habe ich etws überlesen......


----------



## Frankia (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi Rainer,
wer lesen kann hat mehr vom Leben.....

habe die Lösung gefunden.................


----------



## Andreas Teichert (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo , Ihr Koifreak´s !!!


Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer günstigen Teichabdeckung! Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es unbedingt 100 KG sein muß? Würde nicht auch 75 HT gehen?



mfg. Andreas


----------



## Zermalmer (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Andreas und :Willkommen2

das dürfte vom Gewicht und der Größe abhängen.

Sicherlich werden sich da noch die Leute melden, die Praktische Erfahrung mit der Abdeckung haben.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## rainthanner (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

sicher würde von der Tragkraft auch 75er Rohrstärke reichen, aber es wird unstabil. 
Die Abdeckung sollte im Normalfall ein paar Jahre aushalten und jedes Jahr muss sie viermal transportiert werden. 
Die 100er tauchten etwa ein Drittel ins Wasser ein. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frankia (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



Andreas Teichert schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es unbedingt 100 KG sein muß? Würde nicht auch 75 HT gehen?



Hallo Andreas,

reichen tun 75-er Rohre schon, aber damit hast du automatisch weniger Tragkraft.
Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass 1 l eingeschlossene Luft eine Tragkraft von ca. 1 kg (brutto) hat, dann dürfte klar sein, dass das 110-er Rohr hier schon seine Vorteile gegenüber dem 75-er Rohr hat. Außerdem ist es insgesamt viel stabiler.

Wie das aussehen kann:

   

Und wenn dann auf die Abdeckung mal ordentlich Schnee drauf kommt, sinkt sie mit einem 75-er Rahmen  zu tief ein.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



> ... und jedes Jahr muss sie viermal transportiert werden.


Wo trägst du die hin? 
Ich dachte einmal im Frühjahr in den Schuppen und im Winter wieder raus.


----------



## Frankia (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ich dachte einmal im Frühjahr in den Schuppen und im Winter wieder raus.



so ist es...............


----------



## Andreas Teichert (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Koigruß von Andreas!


Jo , das klingt logisch, aber da mein Grundstück winzig ist habe ich ein Problem mit dem Auseinander nehmen. Bei KG ist das Sau schwer! Oder habt Ihr da ein Trick? Oder, kann man unten KG und als kleines Dach 75 oder sogar 50 HT nehmen.
Ich find die Idee kuhl, aber ich muß eine Lösung finden für das Sommerlager!


Ist spät heute oder früh!
Haut erstmal rein! bis heut abend! 

vg. Andreas


----------



## Frankia (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Andreas,

ich werde die Teile auch  nicht mehr auseinander nehmen.
Du kannst sie doch an die Wand eines Schuppens, Garage oder eventl. sogar an die Decke eines Raumes hängen.


----------



## Nikolai (4. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



Wieso eigentlich abdecken. Die billigste Abdeckung bekommt man durch eine Eisschicht. Sobald sich eine tragende Eisschicht gebildet hat, einfach den Wasserspiegel absenken. Die darunter sich bildende Luftschicht isoliert ausreichend gut, um ein weiteres Durchfrieren zu verhindern. Sicherheitshalber kann man ja mit einer Minipumpe die Wasseroberfläche in Bewegung halten.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29422

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koimicha (8. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Nikolai
Schön und gut was du da schreibst aber bis sich eine tragende Eisschicht bildet hat sich das Wasser im ganzen Teich schon abgekühlt finde ich,und ich finde auch wer früh abdeckt und nicht wartet bis die erste Eisschicht drauf ist ist besser dran.
Aber Trotz allem hast du recht.

 Habe mir auch eine Teichabdeckung gebaut. 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich noch eine mit Styrodur was mir nicht so gut gefallen hat . 
Jetzt habe ich mir eine mit Doppelstegplatten gebaut,trotz der Kälte die wir schon hatten habe ich jetzt noch 10 Grad . 
Bin mit meiner zufrieden waren auch schon einige cm Schnee drauf habe sie nach hinten weg 10 % steigen lassen so das ich das Schmelzwasser durch einer Rinne die unter der Abdeckung liegt gleich nach draußen leite. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## michag (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi hier ist meine Abdeckung so Art Folientunnel


----------



## Frankia (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo michag,

das sieht sehr gut aus. Hast du die Teile selbst gebastelt  und um welches Material handelt es sich.
Wie sieht es mit der Stabilität bei größeren Schneemengen, dazunoch vermischt mit Regenwasser aus?

Wir dein Teich beheizt?


----------



## michag (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Reinhold, das Material ist Alurohr 20/ 25mm alles gesteckt..........hat mir ein Metallbauer nach meiner Zeichnung erstellt,kann ich alles auseinander nehmen ..gesichert mit Federsplinte.Regen oder Schnee kommt nicht in den Teich mehr,da das Wasser ca 9.8 Grad hat bleibt auch kein Schnee liegen,mein Teich wird etwas beheizt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Klasse Idee Micha,
muss ich auch mal drüber nachdenken 

Sieht auch OK aus


----------



## Frankia (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*



michag schrieb:


> .........hat mir ein Metallbauer nach meiner Zeichnung erstellt,.



Hallo Michag

darf man ungefährt den Preis erfahren oder per PN? 



> etwas beheizt



Durchlauferhitzer oder ......?

wie hoch ist deine momentane Temperatur...........?


----------



## Teich-Emminger (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hier ist meine Abdeckung. Funktioniert auch super


----------



## alundra (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Reinhold

Habe mal im Internet gestöbert, so eine Abdeckung wird auch von einer Firma hergestellt.
Überlege ob ich mir sowas nach meiner Teichvergrößerung im Frühjahr auch anschaffe.
Es gibt fertige bei der Bucht in UK.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150384738158&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.de%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp3984.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D150384738158%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1oder unter http://www.aquatunnels.co.uk als Maßanfertigung.


----------



## Frankia (30. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Frank, 

so wie das auf dem Foto abgebildet ist, scheint es nicht von großer Qualität zu sein.

Zumindest wenn es mal stark schneit und dieser Schnee, sowie im Moment,  länger liegen bleibt, gibt diese Konstrurktin "ihren Geist auf" oder du überbaust das ganze wie auf dem Bild.
Dann kannst du gleich einen Carport über den Teich bauen..........

Wir haben im Moment 50 cm Schnee..............


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo, ich habe auch eine neue Abdeckung in Arbeit, ein Dach bietet sich bei der Teichfom nicht gerade an, also versuche ich es so.80/40/3mm Rohr zwischen die Abdeckplatten. Abstand etwa 6cm,das Ganze wird abgedeckt mit Doppelsteg 16mm die ich mit H-Profilen verbinden will.die 4cm Fuge rundum will ich mit einer Art Sandsäcken dicht machen, oder hat einer eine bessere Idee dafür,dann her damit..


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hmm..

Sieht gut aus. Viel Glück das es nächsten Winter klappt ;D


----------



## Mercedesfreund (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

,kann man sich wohl denken,nicht 6cm sondern 65cm Abstand..


----------



## toschbaer (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Werner,
sieht gut aus! 

Es gibt Styropor in 4cm und sogar in Marmor-look - sprich: weiß-grau!

Ich denke, Du wirst noch 2-3 Klappfenster einbauen; denn Du willst Deine Koi auch mal füttern.

Ach -und eins noch: Ich würde statt einer Reihe Jackodur, zwei Reihen zwischen Wasser und Kanthölzer legen. So kannst Du auf den Kanthölzern gehen und sie halten auch eine Menge Schneelast aus, falls Du mal längere Zeit außer Haus bist- wenn es schneit.
Ein Vorteil dadurch ist die Montage bzw. Demontage.
Ich würde auch eine Art Holzzwinge bauen, die das Dach an den Rändern fixiert. 

Na dann- frohes Schaffen!  

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

..bei schönem Wetter einiges geschafft, Platten sind alle verlegt. Schnittkanten werden morgen noch verklebt dann werde ich noch was zum Schlitz zumachen probieren, Styrodur,Isolierschläuche oder Silosandsäcke..


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

..kleiner Nachtrag, der Schlitz drumrum ist jetzt auch dicht. Silosäcke kamen meinen Vorstellungen am nächsten, sie liegen ein bischen drunter und drauf und stehen höher so daß der Wind nicht drunterfassen kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Hi Werner,
das sieht Klasse aus 

Aber ich hoffe das du auch an einen Luftaustausch gedacht hast


----------



## Mercedesfreund (16. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

..hatta,hatta..an beiden Wassereinläufen ist Abluft möglich, Kleine Brücke und Filtereinlauf, und tagsüber steht die Futterluke offen..


----------



## solist (17. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Teichabdeckung / Winterabdeckung*

Mein Teich (10 qm) ist mit Styroporplatten 100 X 50 X 10 cm abgedeckt. Nach der starken Frostperiode habe ich 1/3 der Abdeckung hoch genommen. Durch die Sprudelsteine ist diese Fläche eisfrei. Es ist kein Fisch zu sehen. Demnach wollen sie bei der niedrigen Wassertemperatur nur Ruhe, kein Futter und kein helles Licht. Sie leben, ich habe nachgesehen ! Viele Grüße.........Horst


----------

